# How was this mess passed?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's a lot of people that looked the other way on that one... the electrician, the inspector, and the lineman that tapped it up.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I am suprised that the SE cable go front of the window that is a no-no way to do this 

second thing is right below of the window i can see the CT's below and it should be 3 feet clearince below of the window { i am suprised that the POCO did not raise the red flag on this !!! }

that kind of set up just spooky outright there  


Merci , Marc 

Joe T, not only 230.9 fail there but as other part is the art 100 " neat workmanship " i think someone did threw the common sense right out of the F window [ sorry for my french swearing ]


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> right below of the window i can see the CT's


Yes, that sure is a weird install. That certainly is a CT rack, but I don't see any CT meters. Those meters below are all across the line meters, so I presume they're tapped in ahead of the CT's in that mess someplace. I can make out what appears to be an RMC riser on the corner of the building, so I'm assumig that there's other equipment around the corner too. What a mess. That's early 80's style meter cans, so who knows what might have been going on at the time. There's at least one triplex that enters a horizontal conduit sleeve above the lower set of windows. Lord only knows what that's all about. SER's from the ganged meter socket passing right in front of the upper window. Not sure how they can say they have all the disconnects grouped, because one gang of that 3 gang socket appears to not have a disconnect; just an SE cable going out the bottom, and presumably into the basement.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MD : 

Yeah it is pretty messy of course and i am not too crazy with the CT's at all if someone find a way to open the connection those CT's can kick much as 1.5 KV by induction voltage.

Of course i did noticed the large 3 inch rigid conduct running along the corner as well i think it go to the other loadcentre i think that place have multi service drop both single and triphase system 

Merci , Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

On the bright side, it does look like the fire escape has a really nice paint job. :laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

:whistling2: just wait until winter time you will see why i hate it  

in case some of the guys wondering why i say that because in wintertime it get good ice build up whooooooooo there go flying down the  steps 


Merci , Marc

P.S. maybe used for ski jump as well


----------

